# Removing Knife Scales



## eto (Dec 11, 2011)

With limited tools, I have been toying with the idea of re-handling my tojiro sujihiki as my first go at it. What is the best way to remove knife scales. Also were is a good source to find rivets for knives. 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 11, 2011)

How limited? I used to drill the rivets out with a press, but could be done with a hand drill, recently I have just been using a course belt on my belt sander and grinding the tops off, after the tops of the rivets are gon the scales usually come off with little effort.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 11, 2011)

I have had plenty spin on me when drilling them out,so I also grind them off.


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 11, 2011)

eto, I second sanding the tops off the rivets that hold the scales on. You can pick up some Corby style fasteners. at many knife supply sites on the net. USA Knife makers is one I have used and there products and pricing are OK! Heres a link to the page with the Corby's http://www.usaknifemaker.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=95_70

Good luck and Have fun!!


----------



## eto (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back @kalaeb, I have a few hand tools which I borrow from the super, he has some grinding wheel down there as well. I will have to dig around there some more and see what is useful . Apartment dwelling sucks when you need to get handy and play with knives and tools. @HHH knives thanks for the link , looks like a good supplier.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 11, 2011)

I mount the knife handle in a drill press vise then drill out the rivets. I then punch out the other side. If I have to pry I do so from both sides at once (if possible) - there's nothing worse than a kinked up tang. I've sanded them off also but I find I'm quicker now doing it the drilling way.


----------



## eto (Dec 11, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I mount the knife handle in a drill press vise then drill out the rivets. I then punch out the other side. If I have to pry I do so from both sides at once (if possible) - there's nothing worse than a kinked up tang. I've sanded them off also but I find I'm quicker now doing it the drilling way.



Thanks Dave, sounds like I could do it a few different ways. After I choose some handle material, either wood or something like Micarta , I will give this project a go.


----------

